# Ice>Link Plus - Which Mount did you pick Trunk or Radio?



## bjsbuds (Nov 20, 2004)

Icecreamfoo said:


> BJ, pls see my PM.


I will reply later with a picture of my stock connector/plugs. Basically I am asking is that I know I leave the 17 pin plug in the stock connector, but do I also leave the 10 pin plug that was there originally in the stock connector too, or do I pull it out.

The back of my radio head unit now looks just like yours in this picture:
http://www.pbase.com/image/39722106/original

What is confusing me even more are Dension's directions about splicing cables on a 10 pin.


----------



## Icecreamfoo (Jul 4, 2003)

BJ, per my 2nd PM, pull BOTH of the stock ones out. you have no more use of the the stock 10-pin, just leave it hanging.


plz DO NOT splice any wires.


seriously, if u need more help, u got my #, just call, it'll save u a lot of time instead of waiting for reply on the internet...


----------



## bjsbuds (Nov 20, 2004)

Icecreamfoo said:


> BJ, per my 2nd PM, pull BOTH of the stock ones out. you have no more use of the the stock 10-pin, just leave it hanging.
> 
> plz DO NOT splice any wires.
> 
> seriously, if u need more help, u got my #, just call, it'll save u a lot of time instead of waiting for reply on the internet...


Okay, I think I've got it. Here is a picture of the back of my radio with the Dension's R17 harness. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=&stc=1

Second are a couple pictures of the radio stock plugs/harness. I have noted the 10-pin plug in question with a white arrow. This is the plug I am unsure of. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=&stc=1

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=&stc=1
Last, the Dension 10-pin CD audio connector has four wires, a red, white, and black which are connected, and a second black which is not connected to the Ice Link Plus module. Is that to be connected to anything?


----------



## bjsbuds (Nov 20, 2004)

Installation complete, everything works except the ID3v2 test on the display. Off to check the forums for a solution there. Thanks for everyone's help, especially Icecreamfoo. Think everyone will agree his photos & instructions are terrific.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

bjsbuds said:


> Installation complete, everything works except the ID3v2 test on the display. Off to check the forums for a solution there. Thanks for everyone's help, especially Icecreamfoo. Think everyone will agree his photos & instructions are terrific.


theres a firmaware update you need

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=222917&highlight=id3v2


----------

